# Prostate 2



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

On Tuesday we are orf to Berlin to see the new urologists.
I'm a bit nervous about driving there to tell the truth because I have no idea how to get into the car park or even which car park because it looks a big place. We then have to find the right `House´ _number 8_.

We will go in the Navajo because the booking chap told Hans to bring 3-4 hours time with him which means he will probably be hanging about a lot so can hang out with Motley and me in the Navajo.

I've started a new thread because the other seems more orthopaedic than prostate :laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think you said you were going to Google parking near it Jan, didn't you find anywhere, do they do park n ride in the father land?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I think you said you were going to Google parking near it Jan, didn't you find anywhere, do they do park n ride in the father land?


Park and ride is no good with Motley and where will we go all this waiting time.
I have googled, google earthed and there are parking areas around the hospital of course where we can stay for the day, but which car park should I use, I must ring the hospital tomorrow, maybe they have a GPS they can give me.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hospitals should have aires!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

some are crap at having parking around here, staff takes it all.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Well its Tuesday. Hope all going well, Jan and parking works out. My worry too, often! Looking forward to your (good) news.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

When I was in hospital in Norwich, a lady traveller in the bed opposite had arrived in her moho which was parked in the grounds. Luckily it was motorised.


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

I think I know how you feel Jan. Five years ago Cathie fell onto the corner of a solid television table very late at night. The pain became unbearable so we set off for Limoges hospital around 4am. I had never been there before so was equally nervous about parking. I found the hospital is a very large complex and drove into the only place I could see a sign that said Urgences. It turned out to be Maternity urgencies! However they were very helpful and friendly and arranged an ambulance to take Cathie to the correct place. It always cheers her up being asked if she is pregnant by nice young men doctors.
My next trip to the hospital was laying in the back of an ambulance so I am still very uncertain about where one should park. There is a choice of several so basically you choose one that has the closest spaces.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The GPS found the place itself spot on however the way the Navi took us was a nightmare for us.
I parked in a forbidden place because there was no where else to park a long vehicle.
The hospital is a gigantic place, but we stopped close to the main entrance where Hans had to report.

He had blood and urine samples taken, also saw the surgeon who did an ultra sound through the unmentionable entrance and announced the prostate was Schön Gross./ nice and big.

He also saw the anaesthetist, in all it took almost 5 hours. Of course all this meant he had to walk miles from one station or Haus as they are called, to another, thank goodness his legs worked well yesterday. So almost all the pre-op preparation was done.

I stayed at the van with Motley who_ never wants to go to Berlin again_.:hesitantdevil:

The plan is Hans goes into hospital on the 4th of March and stays for 5 days, I will not be visiting him 

On the 1st of March he has to go to his normal urologist to be checked for infections, they did ask him to go back to the hospital for that and he said "no way", so it´s arranged he goes to his usual urologist.

I expect if there is an infection it will tell them which antibiotic to give him before the op, I assume intravenously. 

While I was waiting in the Navajo a man slapped a ticket under the windscreen wiper, I rushed out and asked what it was, to cut a long story short after I explained there was nowhere else for a long vehicle and I thought in this corner I wasn't causing an obstruction, we had driven for nearly 3 hours and I had no idea where I could park other than there he said I could stay. Parking cost 9€.

This was the worst day out we have had since arriving in Germany in 2005.

I will never rely on a Navi again, it took us through Berlin and the journey took 2hrs 15 mins of really stressful driving.

Came home via motorways, many more Km. but took less than 2 hours.

We were so tired we went to bed at 9.15 pm. We slept then were Both awake thinking it must be nearly time to get up, time 1.30 am
made a cuppa and tried to sleep again. Neither of us could stop thinking of the terrible journey through Berlin and people actually live in that hell hole.:frown2: I think it will take a few days to wash it out of our heads.

___


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Maybe check your settings on the satnav Jan? Mine (a tomtom camper) allows me to select fastest journey, shortest, eco, and a few others. I can set it to ask me which type of journey each time. Maybe yours is set to shortest, in km?

Glad that's all behind you now.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> Maybe check your settings on the satnav Jan? Mine (a tomtom camper) allows me to select fastest journey, shortest, eco, and a few others. I can set it to ask me which type of journey each time. Maybe yours is set to shortest, in km?
> 
> Glad that's all behind you now.


It´s on fastest Jean, with or without motorway the same route comes up.
We go from the Strausberg area, Berlin is straight across, motorways top and bottom are miles away from Schöneberg, but on motorways it takes us within a few minutes of the destination.


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jan im keeping everything crossed for Hans (not because i need a wee) actually for me everything is back to normal now lets hope it will bethe same for Hans.

Dave


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh Jan! How traumatic for you. Glad you are all home safe and well now.

Reminds me of Chris having his heart attack in a remote field in Hampshire. I had no idea where we were ! I travelled to the hospital in the ambulance and then had to call our daughter to take me home to Norfolk to get our car, leaving the Hymer in the field with a note in the window. Our dog at the time had Addisons disease and stress could precipitate an Addisonian Crisis which was life threatening.

Don’t suppose there is a site within commuting distance of the hospital?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Calming down a bit :smile2: 
We took Motley for a nice stroll by the river this afternoon, fresh air and nothing noisier than the ducks. 
He enjoyed the freedom and stuck his nose down nearly every mouse hole, of which there are many on the Dam.

This is the operation Hans is going to Have-
https://www.theprostatecentre.com/p...n-prostatic-hyperplasia-bph-treatments/holep/


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Let’s just look forward to a moment in time when Hans has a clean bill of health Jan 

Then the miles and trauma will be as nothing

If Hans is like me he won’t mind you don’t visit him in hospital 

True I love to see visitors but it’s me watching the clock 

Unfortunately I’m the same if I’m the visitor 

I talk a load of rubbish on here

Face to face 

Small talk annoys me 

Chin up girl , you’ll beat it yet 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Amazing how surgery has, and is, progressing isn’t it? Just a shame we have to go to centres of excellence to benefit. But, then again, we are comforted by being there.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Amazing

It’s mind-boddling 

Central's of excellence 

We are so lucky 

We have Christie’s 

They monitor him every step of the way

And if one day they can no longer monitor him 

And save his life

It won’t be for lack of trying 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sounds like a nightmare day Jan. Big cities are always a nightmare in a motorhome especially if your following a sat nav thats gone rogue.

Reminds me of when Michelle had a kidney stone block her "tubes" and her bladder nearly burst 4000ft a mountain in the Italian alps. I just pressed help on the sat nav, nearest hospital and did an Italian job type drive down about twenty switch backs and at the hospital didnt even bother to try and find a parking spot for a 7.5 metre van and just left it on the double yellows outside the entrance. 

Sometimes its a good idea to check what the sat nav says and then compare it to google maps before you set off or even a proper paper map but its always got a good chance of going badly wrong.

Hope all goes well for Hans.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We came home following the paper map Barry :grin2:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Jan, hope you're feeling a little calmer now a day has passed.



How many of us have had to go urgently to hospital in the middle of the night with our moho's!! My experience was a trip to Amstelveen Hospital when I had a blocked bowel in 2011. I had been vomiting all day, alone in the moho with my 10 year old grand-daughter and when my son got back from UK (by air Norwich to Schiphol) at 10.30pm that night he immediately took me to hospital where we stayed till 4am. Of course by the time I'd vomited my toenails up I was fit to go home. But the next night it was the same story again. I have no idea where he parked, nor did I care or even think about it. 



Thankfully he always manages to get things sorted. 



I hope the March date is a winner!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m remembering for March girl

And praying, ok you don’t go for praying, but I do 

That Hans will finally have a successful outcome 

I’ve been there for years worrying as I’m sure you have 

But this time success 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

On Tuesday (19th) Hans had his BP taken twice, both times over 180/ ? This morning, all nice and calm and relaxed 140/72 and 60 pulse.

Just goes ta show ya how being annoyed, flustered and upset can effect the BP.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Definitely Jan. Even just being held up in traffic getting to the docs will put it up.


Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Studies have shown that Cortisol, the stress hormone, can still be found in our (and dogs) systems the day after a stressful event. Even longer in some cases.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Wel get on with it girl

Alberts blood pressure it is what it is 

His scan results

Nothing

Nothing , the cancer hasn’t spread internally as yet 

Sod his blood pressure 

He’s overweight we wil deal with that 

But that cancer hasn’t spread yet

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Information for those interested*

Me, myself and I have decided Hans will be pampered as much as anyone can in hospital so he will have a private room costing half my life savings :grin2:
I don't know who worries most, him or me. I know he hates being away from home and I have to try to make sure he doesn't do his usual trick of coming home before he should. 
This is what he will have. If you have Google Chrome it translates it to English. Wind down to the bottom and it shows pictures.
https://komfortklinik.vivantes.de/vivantes-komfortbereiche/auguste-viktoria-klinikum/

Yesterday was a dreadful day, first he had over an hour at the urologist waiting, catheter change and the told to go to *a* hospital to have an antibiotic infusion. We came home for lunch (thank goodness) then went to our nearest hospital, questions---wait--more question-- more waiting.
After two and a half hours he was told they couldn´t do it, gave him a private prescription for antibiotic tablets and sent him home.
This morning we went to his urologist to explain, he rang the hospital, blew a gasket telling them off and wanted Hans to go 60 km to Schwedt to stay over night for the infusion. *NO WAY* says Hans, "give me tablets." which he now has. The reason the young urologist did not give him tablets in the first place was because one type had upset his stomach, diarrhoea, but these are a different kind so hopefully they won't upset him.
I hope in a few weeks time we will be out of this nightmare.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow, that looks very comfortable Jan.

I think 1 of the worst things about hospital is the boredom. If he has WiFi and a good book, book of puzzles maybe, depending on his interests.... 

The WiFi (with viber app or WhatsApp) would enable him to drop you a wee message even if he didn't feel up to a chat. It would also enable you to send photos of Motley, the garden.... All the sorts of things you post on here that would keep his chin up.

Thinking about you both.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Amazing. Pay in advance so that he is less inclined to discharge himself


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> Wow, that looks very comfortable Jan.
> 
> I think 1 of the worst things about hospital is the boredom. If he has WiFi and a good book, book of puzzles maybe, depending on his interests....
> 
> ...


Good idea Jean, but the Wifi will only be any good to him if he remembers how to use the Kindle as thats the only thing he will have that needs wifi to look at our videos and play music. He is an absolute !!!! when it comes to this sort of technology.



patp said:


> Amazing. Pay in advance so that he is less inclined to discharge himself


What a good idea, but I won't be there Pat, he goes by Taxi (paid for by the health service.)


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well maybe he is like Albert

After 55 years he knows I hate hospital visits

I visit, mumble and wait to go 

What can I say to him ?

He already knows I want him home 

I’ll bring him anything he wants 

But even after 55 years 

I don’t have a clue what to say 

Except , get home soon , I’m really missing you

But I can’t say that

Instead I say

I’m fine 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Its not that I don't want to visit him Sandra, but a 2 hour journey there visit for an hour or two and then 2 hours home with Motley in the car all the time, its too much for me and I wouldn't think of putting the little fella through it, neither would Hans, so its an understanding on both sides.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Same thing Jan 

Gosh I couldn’t speak to him for 2 hours 

In a hospital 

At home we speak constantly as we go about our day 

He doing his thing me mine 

In the evening we gell, a lovely meal, a bottle of wine

No sorry him or me in hospital 

No way do I want to spend an hour with him in small talk 

Come on I’ve spent55 years with this guy

Raised 6 kids and 11 grandkids 

If he ain’t dying 

I’ll wait till he comes home

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Hans would tell you we have been married equivalent to 80 years plus 2 unmarried :grin2:
Because since we met we have only been apart when either of us were in hospital and a day or two here and there, the rest of the time we were together 24 hours a day take an hour or two for shopping (_he hated me leaving him to go shopping and still does)_, cooking etc. lived together, played together and worked in a 17´ x 9´ workshop together. and we've had 9 dogs, 2 cats, 4 waxbills, 8 budgies and umpteen zebra finches. :grin2:>>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice Gerty, I'm like that with Liz most of the time, not for so long though.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Hans would tell you we have been married equivalent to 80 years plus 2 unmarried :grin2:
> Because since we met we have only been apart when either of us were in hospital and a day or two here and there, the rest of the time we were together 24 hours a day take an hour or two for shopping (_he hated me leaving him to go shopping and still does)_, cooking etc. lived together, played together and worked in a 17´ x 9´ workshop together. and we've had 9 dogs, 2 cats, 4 waxbills, 8 budgies and umpteen zebra finches. :grin2:>>


So what has that to do with visiting in hospital

I've had six kids, 11 grandkids

Three we virtually brought up

We've always been together , for 55 years

Still share a bed, although he snores

But if he's in hospital and doesn't need me

Well he ain't getting me

I'm not sitting there exchanging pleasantries

Il bring him a sandwich

Wish him well and go

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> So what has that to do with visiting in hospital
> 
> I've had six kids, 11 grandkids
> 
> ...


About the same as your 6 kids and 11 Grandchildren I would say.>


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Possibally jan

But I’ve still got my six kids and 11 grandkids around me 

On a day to day basis 

So I guess I did something right 

I’ve had my 22 year old grandchild here for hours 

We talk, try to understand where he comes from 

Remind him from where he came from 

And he doesn’t need to come , but he does 

Because we remember him as we took him away to our caravan every school holiday 

As he flew off a two inch decking shouting to infinity and beyond

Rescued him as he fled from the sea shouting big wave coming to get me 

And he learnt the value of money 

Not really sure what your post meant Jan 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Actually we’ve been together for 56 years, married for 55 

I recognise my limitations

Hospital visiting is one

But if he needed me

Wild horses wouldn’t tear me away 

But as yet he hasn’t

And neither have I needed him in hospital 

Except once following my heart op, when they put me under a further 24 hours following a siezure 

And I woke up sobbing 

They sent for him because nothing other than him 

Could calm me 

But after that 

I was myself, just wanted to get home 

And visiting hours didn’t help 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Having read this thread from end to end, I think Jans situation and Sandras situations are very different and comments on them from the other are less than helpful as they are different situations, different countries and obstacles.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I wonder jan, are there no campsites nearer than a two hour drive?

That way you could visit whilst motley was safe in the van

Otherwise you have a phone and I expect Skype, so you can visit and chat from a distance

The miracles of modern communication 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> I wonder jan, are there no campsites nearer than a two hour drive?
> 
> That way you could visit whilst motley was safe in the van
> 
> ...


No campsite, how would I get to the hospital as I will never drive the van through Berlin again.
He will have a phone in his room and thats the only way we will communicate.
I am just going over how to use the Kindle where he has books and our home videos he can look at, but I bet a £100.00 he will be ringing me saying he can´t do or find something on there. He is useless with anything computerish  just will not learn and has no interest unlike me who tries her very very best to learn.
He is however very good at chatting up the lady doctors and nurses :grin2: he won't be lonely.
He has noticed in the Comfort room he gets personal service :surprise: wonder what that might be.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> I am just going over how to use the Kindle where he has books and our home videos he can look at, but I bet a £100.00 he will be ringing me saying he can´t do or find something on there.


Get him to write down the steps as you take him thro it Jan.

When you've no real interest in learning something it's very hard to retain it. Also Hans will be a bit stressed and not best able to hold on to the info.

But if he has the steps written down, he can go thro it at his leisure - and it'll also put in his time!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> Get him to write down the steps as you take him thro it Jan.
> 
> When you've no real interest in learning something it's very hard to retain it. Also Hans will be a bit stressed and not best able to hold on to the info.
> 
> But if he has the steps written down, he can go thro it at his leisure - and it'll also put in his time!


Already done that Jean, but I bet he'll still get in a buggers muddle. For such a clever man in every other way, he is a complete dip.
He has an Mp3 player we have been trying to make head of tail of it, stumps me, I have turned it on gone through so The motions and now have no idea how to turn it off, it just says it's 'on hold' 😩


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

jiwawa said:


> Get him to write down the steps as you take him thro it Jan.
> 
> When you've no real interest in learning something it's very hard to retain it. Also Hans will be a bit stressed and not best able to hold on to the info.
> 
> But if he has the steps written down, he can go thro it at his leisure - and it'll also put in his time!


And I'm sure one of his nurses could show him how to get it up and running.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> And I'm sure one of his nurses could show him how to get it up and running.


I think that's impossible:surprise: but he says it probably just needs the right touch :grin2::laugh:>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I think that's impossible:surprise: but he says it probably just needs the right touch :grin2::laugh:>


The right touch can make all the difference to a member.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Now I've got the giggles.😂


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Now why would that be Gert"rude"


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I don't feel like laughing this morning, its been one worry after another so far.

Yesterday evening the antibiotics made him violently sick plus the other end started yesterday, so far today that ends been OK.
This morning he started his breakfast and off again to bring it up. Hopefully they will finish the treatment with the a.b. infusion today.

What a morning, first the hospital rang, said it would have to be cancelled because he hadn't had this and that done, Hans said he had so off the doctor trotted to find all the info which I found we have here. half an hour later he rang again, all is OK. Then Hans wasn't sure, 2 hour journey and he may need the toilet. Make a new appointment , 28th March, no no, I will chance it Hans said.
Anyway the Red Cross taxi (Bedford type van) is taking him and the chap said, we are going the motorway so toilet stops are available if needed.

Now we wait to see what the hospital says when he gets there, I won't relax until I know the operation can definitely go ahead.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Well so far you have jumped every hurdle! Keep your chin up  Everything crossed here for the final hurdle or two.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

At last I can relax until tomorrow. 
He nearly came home again because there was no Komfort room available. He made a bit of fuss, said he was coming home, they sent for the surgeon who soon arranged a room, its a double, but only him in it. :grin2:
"It´s just as you said" he told me on the phone, "I am in the restaurant and there is a buffet laid out with everything, cheeses, sausages, cold meats." I hope he will be able to keep it all down after he takes the antibiotic later.:frown2:

So tonight I will relax and watch a film that Drew has recommended :laugh:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Still crossed....


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

If they clear that infection Hans will be a new man Jan

Fingers crossed here, and praying for success 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Blessings from the other side of the world!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

jiwawa said:


> Get him to write down the steps as you take him thro it Jan.
> 
> When you've no real interest in learning something it's very hard to retain it. Also Hans will be a bit stressed and not best able to hold on to the info.
> 
> But if he has the steps written down, he can go thro it at his leisure - and it'll also put in his time!


I used to do that for my husband so he could email me!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

He slept well on a lovely comfy bed, wow that's something to say when your in hospital.
He is now going for a cardiogram and the op should be around midday.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

HermanHymer said:


> I used to do that for my husband so he could email me!


Me too!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

At 12.45 he was still waiting, fully dressed, no preparations had been done, so I spent 45 mins on the phone with him trying to find out if he had automatic internet or if he needed a PIN number, sorry girls, but this is the most frustrating man you could meet when it comes to using anything like this, to show him how to use email, forget it.
Anyway a nurse arrived at 1.30, connected him to the internet and told him to put his ball gown on, so hopefully he is either in the waiting room or in theatre right now. I don't expect to hear anything until maybe 6 o'clock time. 
He is absolutely starving hungry, nothing at all to eat today which wouldn't have been too bad had they started at 12 noon as planned. I wonder what the excuse is why they didn´t.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The surgeon just phoned me to say all went well and he will be back in his room in an hour. :grin2:


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

He will be peeing over a 5 bar gate next week.

Dave x


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

claypigeon said:


> He will be peeing over a 5 bar gate next week.
> 
> Dave x


That is one of his ambitions :grin2: I think the other one is an impossibility. :frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

claypigeon said:


> He will be peeing over a 5 bar gate next week.
> 
> Dave x


I thought it said "peering" I thought, I can do that already, and the other, if I stand on the 2nd bar down.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Up a tree will do >

This is a MHome thread after all 

And we need to conserve our toilet space 

Sandra :nerd::grin2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Looking good Jan!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

aldra said:


> Up a tree will do >
> 
> This is a MHome thread after all
> 
> ...


A man needs goals and ambition.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Phew! Great news Jan


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Antibiotic tablets were still upsetting him so this morning he's had the drip. :smile2:

He slept well again, I am so pleased because he's had many disturbed night just recently (not my fault you understand :grin2
The plan seems to be he will be home Friday which he accepts as I gave him a good talking to before he went about not coming home too early so that I have to drive him miles because somethings not right. 

Off to Poland for diesel soon, lovely sunny morning, the wind we've had for 3 days has gawn.


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

JanHank said:


> Antibiotic tablets were still upsetting him so this morning he's had the drip. :smile2:
> 
> He slept well again, I am so pleased because he's had many disturbed night just recently (not my fault you understand :grin2
> The plan seems to be he will be home Friday which he accepts as I gave him a good talking to before he went about not coming home too early so that I have to drive him miles because somethings not right.
> ...


Hi Jan they gave me antibiotics and also montezumas revenge then put me in isolation for a day.

Dave


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

claypigeon said:


> Hi Jan they gave me antibiotics and also montezumas revenge then put me in isolation for a day.
> 
> Dave


All that happened at home, his guts were completely empty before he went. I suppose you mean you were on the tablets, I think the intravenous eliminates those ´orrible side effects.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Who's the happy couple then*

I have just had a phone call from a very happy man, he has had 2 X the best pee he's had for years and is sure he will make it over a 5 bar gate.
He's had an ultrasound to make sure he hasn't left a lot behind and it was so little he can come home tomorrow.

He has to vacate the room by 10 am in the morning and is now going to ask them to order the taxi home.
Sounds as if he will be here for lunch :grin2:


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Absolutely great news maybe if you come over to UK we can have a competion to see who can pee the furthest.🤣


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

claypigeon said:


> Absolutely great news maybe if you come over to UK we can have a competion to see who can pee the furthest.🤣


He called me _again_ a few minutes ago, but had to cut it short because he had that urgent feeling :grin2:


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

JanHank said:


> He called me _again_ a few minutes ago, but had to cut it short because he had that urgent feeling :grin2:


I know the feeling well i will be honest and say i peed in my pants many times i just couldnt get to the loo in time thankfully im ok now.😁


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

claypigeon said:


> I know the feeling well i will be honest and say i peed in my pants many times i just couldnt get to the loo in time thankfully im ok now.😁


I do hope the send him home well padded, he has a 2 hour car journey and the last 35 km there are quite a few bumpy roads and we all know what that does if you want to _go_.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Fabulous news


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That's great news Jan! You'll be able to get back to normal now.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

He will be home in a couple of hours, the taxi has just collected him.:grin2: :hello1:


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

JanHank said:


> He will be home in a couple of hours, the taxi has just collected him.:grin2: :hello1:


Good news. Hope all your expectations are exceeded


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Wonderful news Jan! Hope its downhill all the way from here.


Don't know why all the fuss about a catheter (wink wink). If I had one I could get a whole nights' sleep and wouldn't that be a treat!


Jokes aside, we all like our bits to work as designed.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*He is home*

Arrived just after 3 pm.
Stupid taxi driver wouldn't take notice of him and drove through Berlin not on the motorway so took over two and a half hours instead of two. Hans was not well please by the time he got here.

He looks tired and pale, but I am sure tomorrow he will look a lot different. 
About 4 1/2 hour without a pee Big Grin - .

No more antibiotics thank goodness and I hope he won't need them anymore for wee infections.
No more tamsulosin either.

He has to walk a bit, not sit for too long and drink 2 ltrs of liquid a day so he's getting stuck in to his usual beer.:grin2:

We 3 are very happy.:laugh:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Arrived just after 3 pm.
> Stupid taxi driver wouldn't take notice of him and drove through Berlin not on the motorway so took over two and a half hours instead of two. Hans was not well please by the time he got here.
> 
> He looks tired and pale, but I am sure tomorrow he will look a lot different.
> ...


*Result!:grin2:
*

Give Hans our Best Wishes

And I am toasting his homecoming.

Geoff and Basia


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Excellent news Jan! I'm sure today he looks and feels a whole lot better.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

He says he just feels less worn out and more confident because he is not making puddles >:grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Patients progress*

He is doing very well so far because I have been able to keep him out of the workshop \\/ and thats a battle in itself.
He was told things would take time to heal and to expect the red pee for some time, but it´s only for the first bit now, after that it´s reasonable clear he says. Only telling you this so anyone else that is going to have similar done is forwarded.
It still burns a little bit sometimes. He is not incontinent :laugh: although they gave him the things just in case, so far nothing bad has happened.
Tiredness is his biggest problem, but it´s probably the anaesthetic still in his system, I reckon it take at least 2 weeks for that to clear although of course boredom also make you tired. 
Nights he is up 3-4 times still, but only because he is awake, if he could sleep through I think he would be OK until the morning.
He was told at the hospital he should drink 2 ltrs of liquid a day, (doesn´t matter what) not the 3 ltrs some recommend, because of his heart.

After his disastrous taxi ride home his nurse (me :grin2 has ordered no outings, but may break that if it´s a nice day tomorrow and take him down to the river in the Navajo for a break. He is walking with Motley and me, but quite slowly and not far.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

And is it? - a nice day? Hope so!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> And is it? - a nice day? Hope so!


Oh I see what you mean Jean, no its been a horrible day, wet, cold and even a few snow flakes so no outing.

We were on our way to the doctors this morning, he needs a couple of things the hospital prescribe, but can´t give you the prescription you have to get that from your doctor/urologist. Only half a mile down the road and a yellow sign came up on the dash, it put the wind up me because we didn't know what it was so came back to our mechanic. I have written about it in another thread.
Hans is doing extremely well I think, no urgent calls to the toilet, still bleeding a bit, but that is to be expected for a while. 
Yesterday and today messing about in the workshop with an electric chainsaw thats lost its safety guard so he is making a new one.

It looks like no outings other than the doctor in the morning because we didn't get there today, the forecast is pretty miserable.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*I am sorry to report*

He is in the ambulance on the way to hospital 35 mins away.

At 7 am this morning he started burning and loosing blood, at 8.15 I rang the urologist, he would make a house call after surgery at 3 pm.
The pain got worse, so I rang the emergency, they were here by 9 o'clock 2 young ladies and 1 man.
Then the emergency doctors came 2 young ladies and 1 man all 6 in the bedroom. He's been given a pain killing injection.
They are taking him to Eberswalde about 35 mins away, If they can´t cope he will be taken to the hospital that did the operation, but the doctor thinks he has a blockage again which means drain it off and the pain should subside.

Yesterday he was so pleased with himself.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Sorry to hear that news Jan.


Hopefully they can relieve the pain soon, and that it is a temporary set-back.


Wish him luck.


G+B


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh gosh Jan this is going on far longer than expected.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I feel so sorry for him, yesterday he felt so good even though the pee was still red to start with it was clear at the finish. 
The biggest worry is his blood disorder, its called Thrombopenie in English I think its Thrombocytopenia, along with his blood thinner for his heart he bleeds very easily.
The ambulance people took temperature 37 blood pressure 199/120 I think thats an itsey bitsey too high :surprise: usually he is around 140/70.
Then one of the girls took an armful of blood and left some on the sheet, good job I have a substantial mattress cover or our _expensive_ mattress would have been a mess.
I just have to be patient now and wait for him to call to tell me what's going on. Maybe he will stay there maybe they will take him back to Berlin or maybe he can come home, but with the bleeding I am expecting him to stay in for at least a day.

Please don't think whats happening here is the norm, Hans will be the first to tell you he is not normal, usually the op he's had is very successful if you´re not a bionic man like him.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Out of pain, dynorod went in and cleared a blockage :smile2: It was pressure causing the trouble, now it´s freed the pain has gone, but once again a catheter.
They are keeping him in, its only 35 mins away, but I won't visit today because he has requested I make him something to eat to take tomorrow. Quiche is always good and can be eaten cold with potato salad.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Oh what a runaround you're having Jan. Your spirits must be worn out with all the stress. All the best wishes I can give to you both.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

What a roller-coaster you're both on Jan.

I think 6 medics in the room, along with his pain and worry, it's no wonder his blood pressure was up! Hopefully now they've released the blockage and the pain has gone, he'll mend quickly.

He'll be disappointed about the catheter tho, but hopefully that's going to be very short-term.

Hang on in there girl! It's not easy when it goes on and on relentlessly.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thinking of you.

Reminds me of 2013 when Chris had a heart attack while we were at a Whippet Racing event. 999 and off to hospital hundreds of miles from home. Once home another 999 for chest pain 5 people in bedroom, one of whom had to come up our cottage stairs on hands and knees. That turned out to be Pericarditis and he had, once in A&E, about six young, attractive, med students showing him their cleavages to hear the unique sounds that it makes. Then , once home, another 999 for chest pain that turned out to be pneumonia. Just the four paramedics that time.

Chris’s mum told him, often, “don’t get old”


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> Thinking of you.
> 
> *Chris's mum told him, often, "don't get old" *


Only one alternative to that Pat, I don't like the sound of dead.

He is getting to the stage where he wishes he hadn't had it done, I told him its only just over a week give it a chance,
He is in a room with 2 others, his mobile says *number barred* on every number he tries, I've left him mine and brought his home, I have to sort it out with Lidlmobile.
He now has the card for the landline, so not a problem, it works because I called him to say I was home. 
I took him quiche, potato salad, some of my bread and cheddar cheese, that pleased him. 
It´s an easy journey of 35 mins, but parking is atrocious.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

patp said:


> Chris's mum told him, often, "don't get old"


My mum said the same many times. I see what she was on about now.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> My mum said the same many times. I see what she was on about now.
> 
> Ray.


Ray

You should have done what your Mother told you lad.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Some mothers do say that, bit daft to my mind.
Hans´s Mother was always saying it I thought it was a silly thing to say, whats the alternative?

Anyway up, have I told you I saw him today. Oh yes just checked, I have.

We have had a bit of telephone trouble with his mobile, I found out why this afternoon :grin2: We have closed a bank account and that was the account that was filling the card when it got below €4.00 
He has a proper phone next to the bed now.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> He has a proper phone next to the bed now.


Now he just needs a Telephone Operator to plug in his line.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> Now he just needs a Telephone Operator to plug in his line.


I did :grin2: and it works we've tested it both ways.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> I did :grin2: and it works we've tested it both ways.


I meant Telephone Operator as in GPO Operator and 'Your time is up if you want to continue insert 3d in the box'


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Liz used to work in a PO exchange as a 192 girl when she was a youngster.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh Kev I must have spoken to your Liz.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> I meant Telephone Operator as in GPO Operator and 'Your time is up if you want to continue insert 3d in the box'


Ar! I see, well she would have said, "Excuse me, your time is up will you pay for further time" and they are the exact words :grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Liz used to work in a PO exchange as a 192 girl when she was a youngster.


In my day we took in turns being on faults and directory enquiries, depending what your duty was, Liz is a few years younger than me, it had all changed then I think.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Oh Kev I must have spoken to your Liz.
> 
> Ray.


I'll get you at playtime.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have been to see him this afternoon and he seems reasonably cheerful considering where he is.
Just one other person in the room when I went, but another could arrive anytime.
The old chap in the room with him has a mobile, and he can work it :laugh: trouble is he has such a loud grating voice, Hans usually turns off his hearing aids, but as I was there had to suffer it along with me. 
We don't know for sure if he will come home tomorrow yet, there is still debris coming out that could block if the catheter is removed and the doctor wants al that to be clear and not send him home still tied up to a pipe.

A few things I told him when I got home pleased him, one was that Lidl had cheddar today and I bought a lot :grin2:
Mobile is back in working order.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

I have just caught up with Hans problems,what a rollercoaster ride he has had.
I hope he is over the worst and on his way to recovery!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

He´s not coming home today after all, the doctor wants to make sure he can manage to go without the catheter.

Work work, chop chop, now to make him chicken salad for his lunch, slice some cheddar and defrost bread otherwise he will dwindle away not eating the rubbish they serve up. 
Why do they never add a bit of salt to hospital food, I took him some yesterday and he thought I had brought him gold dust.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We nick the salt packets from Burger King and keep some in the car and the van, we occasionally by a sandwich from the Co-Op as you say no salt, 6g a day isn't much if you buy a lot of premade crap, so they put none in to avoid litigation, sad innit.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

He is home :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Woohoo Janet love, hope he's permanently fixed now, no more dynarod.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Latest report*

:grin2: Yellow river flow today. :laugh:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Excellent Jan! Is he feeling good in himself?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> Excellent Jan! Is he feeling good in himself?


Too good Jean, it takes all my diplomatic know-how, that I don't have much of, to stop him from doing things he shouldn't do yet.
If you had seen us this morning at the first show you'd have thought we were barmy,------ mind you, >


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yay! Long may it continue


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> Too good Jean, it takes all my diplomatic know-how, that I don't have much of, to stop him from doing things he shouldn't do yet.
> If you had seen us this morning at the first show you'd have thought we were barmy,------ mind you, >


Simple Jan, fix him to the chair with your fur lined handcuffs. :wink2:

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Oh dear*

He's in hospital again.😕
He was doing so well on Friday. Won't give you the gory details, but he's piped up again for a few days.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh no 
Hope it all gets sorted out. Is he far away?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

In Schwedt, about an hour, it's the hospital that has all his records, heart, hip, prostate, blood, so it's the best one for him to be in Pat.
I have just spoken to him, they were putting up another bag of the red stuff, he had 2 last night and will have 2 today.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

How is he coping? Will he stay as long as they need him to?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm sure he will Pat, he wants to get sorted and healed ready for travelling.
No plans, we never need to plan, but he needs to be fully healed before we think of going out of Germany.
He's not miserable and down hearted, just keeps worrying about what I have to cope with. Good job I'm tough.:grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Poor Hank does seem to have been through the wringer with all the set backs and complications. Yes it needs to be sorted once and for all. Good luck to both Jan.
Ray. xx


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Best wishes Gerty.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Oh dear, that will have knocked your confidence. Fingers crossed it ALL gets sorted this time. Sounds like he's more in the mood to stay till it is.

Best wishes to you both.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Home from the 114 km round trip.
The doctor came to give him his red wine for today while I was there, she´s a lovely lady, has a laugh with him every time she sees him.
She explained very simply to us that his prostate has a very large wound because simply it was a very large prostate, it will take a good 12 weeks to heal she told us and as its not quite 4 weeks we have to be patient. He looks and sound pretty good, but he needs to gain about 8 to 10 kg to fill up his skin, that means he has to eat fattening things that I like as well so guess who's going to put back the few kg, she´s lost. :frown2:
It was a lovely drive there and back, sun shining both ways. 
Motley had a good time in the doggy area by the hospital, he met 5 other dogs and they all played chase, so lovely watching them enjoying themselves. 2 grey hounds, a 6 month old long haired dachshund, an unknown breed and a young black Lab who was so excited when anyone fussed her she piddled. :laugh:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

More chips then.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> More chips then.
> 
> Ray.


If I can find the right spuds. :grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Supermarket own brand Oven Chips about €2.50 for 4kg. Done in a fatless fryer like Acti-Fry (€10) and voila brilliant chips with NO FAT.!

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Supermarket own brand Oven Chips about €2.50 for 4kg. Done in a fatless fryer like Acti-Fry (€10) and voila brilliant chips with NO FAT.!
> 
> Ray.


You can´t have chips without fat, anywayup he needs the fat and I'm not doing 2 different lots.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

You can and we do. Maybe some sunflower oil and thats it.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> You can and we do. Maybe some sunflower oil and thats it.
> 
> Ray.


Hallo, oil, fat, same thing its grease.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OK, I give up.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

There's about the same amount of calories in both Raymond. :grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's just a smear Jan. Like no added sugar in fruit. All fruit contains sugar?
Oven chips contain hardly any fat/oil. Just a smear. And the fatless fryer cooks without any added fats.
Thats about a healthy as we can get in my book unless you starve. I will dig a bag out of the freezer and check on the fat content.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> It's just a smear Jan. Like no added sugar in fruit. All fruit contains sugar?
> Oven chips contain hardly any fat/oil. Just a smear. And the fatless fryer cooks without any added fats.
> Thats about a healthy as we can get in my book unless you starve. I will dig a bag out of the freezer and check on the fat content.
> 
> Ray.


Now listen Raymondo, he needs fat chips to put on weight, I can ave just a few of his chips :laugh:so's I don't put weight back on, Comprendy > Don't go buddlin about in the freezer u might fall in.😕


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

My mother was, quite literally, terrified of falling into the chest freezer. She was 5'7" so not short for her generation. Maybe it was the fact that my dad was deaf n wouldn't have heard her. He'd surely have felt the vibrations of he hammering the walls!


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Talk about the prostate gets my interest because mine was removed some 10 years ago. So I did try to follow this thread but there seems a lot of complications and I wonder what the problem was and what was the outcome. In my case the prostate was cancerous but it was all contained within it. The main issue I had was where to do the surgery finally it was scheduled in Padova by a well know surgeon using the robot aided technique, just a few small cuts no big incision. All was removed and put back together. Stayed in the hospital 5 days or a week I can't remember. Only reason to go back was for checkups. The critical nerves were preserved and after a year of various other techniques a little blue pill was all I needed otherwise all is well and life is normal. 

So sorry to hear about all the problems you have had I hope the outcome is good. 

Men have your psa and free psa checked on a yearly basis and catch it early.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We get aunt bessies oven chips and cook them in sunflower oil, I drain them well though, we have tried them from the oven and they're okay but best from the pan.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Look up Tefal Actifry Kev.
No oil or fat in the pan/turntable at all.! Only whats on/in the chips from the bag.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I like my chips out of a pan.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Carry on then Kev. But I'm more interested in my waistline and general wellbeing.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Update, not about chips*

Tomorrow I go to collect him :laugh:
He could have come home today, but as he felt sick this morning he will stay until tomorrow, just in case, because it was being sick that started this last lot off.

I have a plan :grin2: there is a stellplatz 16 km. in this direction from the hospital, so on the way home we will have a look. I think they have a pony or 2 there and other animals which would make it interesting. It looks quite nice on Google earth. 
If its too our liking thats a place we could go for a few days sometime, it´s only 40 km from home and if anything else does happen we would be near the hospital.
I did think I may go today and stay there while Hans is in hospital, plan scuppered now though as he is coming home tomorrow.
Google Chrome translates it to English. :smile2:
https://www.ferienhof-horlitz.de


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Carry on then Kev. But I'm more interested in my waistline and general wellbeing.
> 
> Ray.


Not interested enough to stop eating taties though eh Ray


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jhelm said:


> Talk about the prostate gets my interest because mine was removed some 10 years ago. So I did try to follow this thread but there seems a lot of complications and I wonder what the problem was and what was the outcome. In my case the prostate was cancerous but it was all contained within it. The main issue I had was where to do the surgery finally it was scheduled in Padova by a well know surgeon using the robot aided technique, just a few small cuts no big incision. All was removed and put back together. Stayed in the hospital 5 days or a week I can't remember. Only reason to go back was for checkups. The critical nerves were preserved and after a year of various other techniques a little blue pill was all I needed otherwise all is well and life is normal.
> 
> So sorry to hear about all the problems you have had I hope the outcome is good.
> 
> Men have your psa and free psa checked on a yearly basis and catch it early.


I nearly missed this John with these silly buggers talking about chips.
First Hans has a blood problem, Thrombopenea, he has a heart problem and takes a blood thinner, because of these 2 and other problems the operation has been put off by the medics a few times. It was a very large prostate and came to the stage he could no longer pee and was catheterised for over a year. Urine infections, chest infection and several other things got in the way of him being seen to, it was finally decided he would need to go to Berlin for the HoLEP because his usual hospital didn't have the equipment for this. Hans is 79 so not a young man to get over what is quite a big internal wound. 
He's not been able to `perform` :smile2: for many years John, so if when he is fit again that changes I may have to take lessons.:grin2:

So please to hear everything turned out well for you, must have been a terrible worry for you both at the time.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If he can 'perform' at 79, I want the video


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> If he can 'perform' at 79, I want the video


And what about Jan's privacy?

You dirty pervert.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It could be pixelated, won't need many I expect


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Not at the moment, but ****:grin2:who knows.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I don't know why I suddenly thought of this song, but here is a lovely version of it and suits real true love when the lust  >passion has gone.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I brought him home this afternoon, as you'd guess, he is very happy to be home, he thanks you all for your good wishes.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Excellent! Tell him to be good, or else!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Hoping its all downhill from now on. Back on the forum now, my son left here for Brussels last night. House too quiet again. Counting sleeps now for my return to UK on 6 May. Lots of things to do.!!!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

He looks even better today, the sun is out, he can sit and watch *his birds on the feeder.😃 and he is driving me crazy because he keeps whistling 'blanket on the ground ' I have no idea what's going through his head😯😃*


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Anyone know an exorcist that can work at a distance, Hans needs one to expel these illness devils.
He had just finished his porridge, pushed the dish away and said "I can´t see properly" within minutes he couldn´t put a sentence together so we know what's wrong now, Migraine Aura :frown2:. I gave him a Sumatriptan 100mg straight away, he is now in bed with the curtains closed and I have "ordered" him to go to sleep and wake up OK again. Let´s hope it works.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh, for goodness sake! Sending lots of positive thoughts your way to counteract the horrible demons hanging around you. Keep positive.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

patp said:


> Oh, for goodness sake! Sending lots of positive thoughts your way to counteract the horrible demons hanging around you. Keep positive.


Pat

Jan has been reporting on Fruitcakes forum today and Hans has come out of it, and water is clear again, so she did not even take him to hospital.

Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> Pat
> 
> Jan has been reporting on Fruitcakes forum today and Hans has come out of it, and water is clear again, so she did not even take him to hospital.
> 
> Geoff


Ah, I hadn't told them about the red wine Geoff, that only started at 3.30am this morning. He is not quite out of either yet, but it's not going backwards, less confusion, at least he can understand me and answer me coherently and we have Rosé not red. The case is packed ready for a quick getaway if needed.
I must now have a sleep before I drop on my feet.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Ah Jan, such ups and downs! Hang on in there - it *will* get better.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hang on in there Jan. Take care of yourself too.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The Migraine last 24 hours, he was much better yesterday morning, just a few words missing and slow to think of answers, it improved all through the day and today he is my proper Hans again. This is the first time he has forgotten my name during the attack, often forgets the dogs names and people he has come to know recently he will have no idea who they are.

What is a bit worrying still is the actual urine* (don't read any further if your queasy)*
One time its almost clear and then for no reason at all, like this morning we had just had coffee, he passes blood clots. Even though the doctors have told him it will take 8-12 weeks for the wound to heel its still a bit concerning.

*(Queasy bit over, read on from hear)*
Otherwise mentally and physically he is absolutely fine, wants to do a bit of weed killing at the bottom of the garden today because we have next to no wind at the moment.

It is such a beautiful day, birds are singing and collecting dogs fur to line their nests, 
the deer are appearing in the fields again, one of our farmers has set 2 huge fields of peas, oh yum, I will be allowed to pick them *as many as I want *when they are ready.:smile2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Otherwise mentally and physically he is absolutely fine, wants to do a bit of weed killing at the bottom of the garden today because we have next to no wind at the moment.
> 
> It is such a beautiful day, birds are singing and collecting dogs fur to line their nests,
> the deer are appearing in the fields again, one of our farmers has set* 2 huge fields of peas, oh yum, I will be allowed to pick them when they are ready.*:smile2:


Two huge fields for you to pick - sounds like hard work:laugh:

I am glad Hans is doing well.

Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> Two huge fields for you to pick - sounds like hard work:laugh:
> 
> I am glad Hans is doing well.
> 
> Geoff


Just for you Geoffers I have altered it, I hope its to your satisfaction, or should I use posher words >:grin2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Just for you Geoffers I have altered it, I hope its to your satisfaction, or should I use posher words >:grin2:


I was just amusing myself, at your expense, on a quiet Sunday morning while I think what questions I am goingt to put to the my Immigration lawyer on Tuesday - something will have to be done to preserve our relationship from geographical separation.

Geoff


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Glad Hans is on the mend again even if the side effects of surgery are a bit concerning. 

Pouring with rain here if that cheers you up even more


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Update specially for Kev*

and anyone else interested of course.

Last weekend was not pleasant, he had 2 migraine aura attacks, one Friday 9am to Saturday 9am, the second Sat. 8 pm too Sunday 8pm.
plus the urine was again bloody.
Before the second attack took hold he told me that if I couldn´t cope to take him to Schwedt hospital. 
Howsomever unless it was absolutely necessary, for example if he had a blockage which would mean I would have to, I decided I would keep him here because nobody would understand what was going on with him. Most of you will have read this or similar on the migraine thread. 
By Monday morning he was back to his old self and the colour getting better, by Friday morning it was almost normal.

On Friday night, weekend as usual, it was bad again. It´s no good taking him to hospital because all they would do is wait for it to clear and then send him home unless they decided it was time for another transfusion, but I don't think it´s bad enough for that this time, his body is probably coping. Its gradually getting clear, how do I know, coz I look :grin2: good nurse I am, don't trust the patient.

All´s OK on the eastern front at the moment, it will be 6 weeks on Tuesday, they have told him it could happen up to 12 weeks, I just hope it doesn't last that long its not good for my nerves. :frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Jan, fingers etc crossed that he continues to improve, and you can get back to just enjoying each other and Motley.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear that you had a bad weekend, Jan, but glad all seems better now.

Is it a coincidence that Hans got the migraines and the blood at the same time? When the migraines stopped so did the blood (or vice versa) Might be worth seeing if there is a pattern? Of course, in the past, he would not have passed blood but it might be a symptom that whatever is causing the migraines is related to blood pressure or kidneys or something else?
Just a thought.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I took his BP the second attack, no change from normal.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hope he’s fine 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Improving every day during the week, we have to wait until Friday to be sure because that's the day of the week if anything goes wrong it goes wrong.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Improving every day during the week, we have to wait until Friday to be sure because that's the day of the week if anything goes wrong it goes wrong.


JC would probably agree with you, particularly this week.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Very clever Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*I always tell you the bad bits it seems*

So this morning is a good bit, there's up to six and a half hours between each WC visit and this morning it's as clear as water :grin2:

No idea what your talking about Geoff, should I be listening to the news.?
I'm taking a break from the pub.😃


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I seem to be peeing better too lately, it seems that the bowels need to be working properly for the bladder to do its job, I've been measuring my nighttime output lately, and I'm averaging about 1 litre over two visits.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Glad he is improving steadily.

I think most pet owners would agree about Fridays, or even Saturday afternoons. It is guaranteed that the dog will do itself some damage just as the vet switches his phone over to "emergency" mode. No problem if it is a real emergency but darned annoying when it is a cut foot or vomiting that *might wait until Monday but .......*


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

JanHank said:


> So this morning is a good bit, there's up to six and a half hours between each WC visit and this morning it's as clear as water :grin2:
> 
> No idea what your talking about Geoff, should I be listening to the news.?
> I'm taking a break from the pub.😃


Got it :grin2: You´re not talking about a modern day JC its the over 2019 AD JC.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Jeremy Clarkson, Jeremy Corbett, Jesus H Christ, Jewish Chronical, JCB, etc,

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It waited until Saturday.
Beetroot. :crying: :crying:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Could he have pulled an internal stitch while exercising Jan? Does he need to take it easier? It's the worry of not knowing why.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> Could he have pulled an internal stitch while exercising Jan? Does he need to take it easier? It's the worry of not knowing why.


No stitches involved Jean, it's like an open wound , surplus is kind of scrapped away. He was told at the last hospital it could happen off and on for up to 12 weeks. It's just that for nearly 5 days all seemed to be going so well and then as usual, early morning when he's been sleeping for hours it starts again and always at weekends.😕


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

OK now we have an answer for the cause.
As with external injuries that scab before they heal, this is what happens inside, every now and then a scab comes off and then we know the result so nothing to worry about.

The mystery is _why at weekends?_


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It'll be a cycle of 7 days Gert, when was the op IE which day?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It's clearly Monday 😁😁😁😁😁


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Great news


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Gold star for Hans


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Gold star for Hans


Not until he has had a whole weekend clear, I won´t get over excited :smile2:

Howsomever 7 hours without getting up is pretty good don't you think.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Not until he has had a whole weekend clear, I won´t get over excited :smile2:
> 
> Howsomever 7 hours without getting up is pretty good don't you think.


Deeply envious of that one!:frown2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

HermanHymer said:


> Deeply envious of that one!:frown2:


Me to Viv, 3 to 4 hours and I'm pleased.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Me

Years now 

Well only Five 

Within memory 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> Me
> 
> Years now
> 
> ...


What's only five years Sandra?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Could have been a touch more 

So do I miss the intimacy?

Of course I do

And all the talk of cuddles ect 

Will never take the place 

It’s a forgotten thing 

And after 55 years of marriage 

Should it matter?

Well I’d would have liked to take it so at least 60 years 

But I look at him

And I wouldn’t change him

Well I would but that’s really personal

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> Could have been a touch more
> 
> So do I miss the intimacy?
> 
> ...


We are talking about the times we have to get up to pee Sandra, your going off in a different direction which for a lot of us is a distant memory, especially the every 3 or 4 hours 😂 >


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well maybe 
We get up to pee 

But maybe it’s memories of a time we didn’t 

Memories of a time that was

Did you forget Jan ?

Never forget , once upon a time 

When we were young, and not so young 

And we say it’s fine now 

But it isn’t really 

Just one more time with the one we love

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have accepted it and am just glad we made the best of it while we could.😃
Mind you if a miracle happened........


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m hoping for a miracle Jan 

Should I 

I’m old , we’ve been married for 55 years 

6 kids, 11 grandkids plus two who aren’t ours 

So maybe that’s enough of a miracle 

In anyone’s books

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Well I'd rather have my eyeballs tattooed!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

HermanHymer said:


> Well I'd rather have my eyeballs tattooed!


Something wrong there Viv, that sounds painful.😑


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

HermanHymer said:


> Well I'd rather have my eyeballs tattooed!


That made me giggle out loud Viv!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well it’s only memories at the end of the day

And maybe memories are better than reality 

But memories are hard when the person is next to you 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*All going well*

Hans popped into the urologist last week to give them a box of Tamsulosin he no longer needs to take, he mentioned sometime its still red so the young very lovely looking nurse said if he waited a few minutes he could see the doctor.
Doctor did ultrasound, showed him the before and after and said everything is fine. Hans left a sample to be tested for infection, checked Friday, all clear.
Anyway up, as he was leaving the nurse was getting ready to go for lunch and undid her lovely hair, my 79 year old Casanova then started to sing.. just the chorus :laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Video didn't play Jan so I'll see if my posting of it does, cracking song though.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hmm plays from the email link though.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Likey this too.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

JanHank said:


> Hans popped into the urologist last week to give them a box of Tamsulosin he no longer needs to take, he mentioned sometime its still red so the young very lovely looking nurse said if he waited a few minutes he could see the doctor.
> Doctor did ultrasound, showed him the before and after and said everything is fine. Hans left a sample to be tested for infection, checked Friday, all clear.
> Anyway up, as he was leaving the nurse was getting ready to go for lunch and undid her lovely hair, my 79 year old Casanova then started to sing.. just the chorus :laugh:


I just hope that "Your Casanova" can sing better than that fellow Jan, he was painful.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

How can anyone say that was painful, you must have a hearing problem or a poor means of playing it.


Like the old saying, if you can't say something nice......


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

*"Like the old saying, if you can't say something nice......"*

We all have our own taste in music Kev, why must I agree with your taste?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Links on here to YouTube never play for me and I always have to click the YouTube direct link. But only on mhf as all other forums play straight from the links.

Yeah, I like Bobby Goldsborough but not many others do.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Drew said:


> *"Like the old saying, if you can't say something nice......"*
> 
> We all have our own taste in music Kev, why must I agree with your taste?


I don't care if you like my taste or not Drew, it's not important, but there is no need to be churlish about others taste is there?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Strange, all these videos are unavailable from my kindle.
All play on the mac.
Charlie Rich, depends if you listened to him in your young days Drew, he puts butterflies in my tummy even today.😃
The words at least do make sence, unlike a lot of the modern songs I hear being played in our supermarkets, words that make absolutely no sense or are complete rubbish.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Back in happy early married days in the 70s, we used to listen to Charlie Rich. We loved his voice. It was an era when you could hear the lyrics, unlike most of today's stuff.

I'm not a fan of Country music generally (too much pathos), but I've always been a sucker for a love song or a romantic movie.

I bet Drew was more into Glam Rock, eh Kev?>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hmm, not sure Geoff, maybe hymns.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I tend to listen to these snippets on the I pad

Alberts constantly telling me to put on his excellent ear phones for best results

But for me it’s just in passing so I can’t really be bothered 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Someone has censored it Jan!  

Tell Hans - "Down Boy"!


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I've never heard of him Jan, I'm not overkeen on Country Western, all the songs sound the same to me and I don't listen to any of the modern stuff. Give me the 50's and 60's and I am as happy as a pig in you know what.

If there is nothing on TV that interests me in the evening I listen to Classical Music whilst reading a book. On occasions I listen to Soul Music, e.g.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh gawd.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I think he gests Ray, at least I hope he does.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I thought maybe Kev & Tugs would appreciate another of my favourites.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Jan it's good to hear that the procedure was good!


Ian


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

This is one of my favourites……………………..






Only beaten by this...……….






Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

icer said:


> Jan it's good to hear that the procedure was good!
> 
> Ian


It's been a tough two months Ian, another month and he should be through all the after effects.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*If you thought you had heard the last of it*

Not quite, I am alone for the next 26 hours or so, Hans is in hospital having a blood transfusion.

Wednesday he saw the haematologist, the chief was not there it was one of his team and a very nice *young * Polish doctor who spoke reasonable English as well as excellent German.

Two results show the thrombopenie is stable, he needs that checked every 3 months still.

His test showed he is anaemic, because of the bleeding the operation has caused (still not completely stopped, but only slight)
In recent weeks he has been breathless, no energy and sleepy, today he will be given a boost with red corpuscles.

On the 19th June he will be in the same hospital again for the stent and another transfusion, this time of the platelets (usually found in large numbers in blood and involved in clotting) they are lacking in his blood.

I told him to come back the man he used to be, his answer "You wouldn't be able to cope":grin2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

But you'd like to give it a try!!

Hopefully this'll all sort him out Jan.


----------

